# GM quick response with a new commercial



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Just saw a GM commercial - GMC and Buick offering crisis assistance through On Star to current owners. For new owners, shop at home, take delivery at home. 84 months financing with 0% interest and initial payment 120 days out. More than likely all of these sales for them will be routed through a dealer, but very interesting to say the least how quickly they jumped on this and are attempting to adapt. 

We are faced with something none of us could ever imagine. What will our business models look like when it is over? How will this change and shape the way we live and purchase in the future. Maybe Tesla's model isn't too unique now after all.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

The GM ad was on during American Idol earlier tonight. Just now during the news Ford is also responding. 6 month payment relief or buy a new Ford and skip 3 months and Ford will make 3 payments - total of 6 months. They also mention shopping online.

Edit - and now a Chevy commercial like the Buick and GMC. Nissan has a sale with some good financing, but there commercial was not about the special circumstances we are facing, just a sale.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

If Monday is a yuuuuge $DJI up-day, then Ford stock just might get up to five bucks. 

Just sayin'!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I am very surprised that you are seeing those down in Texas. I saw them here but Detroit is less than an hour away from me so I thought it was just local. They do local ads here for employee only leases and the like.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> I am very surprised that you are seeing those down in Texas. I saw them here but Detroit is less than an hour away from me so I thought it was just local. They do local ads here for employee only leases and the like.


7.6 million people in the metroplex - they want to keep selling vehicles. I don't recall seeing any targeted ads to employees, so very likely correct on those. We also have the large SUV plant in Arlington - Escalades, Yukons, Tahoes and Suburbans. I believe I've heard they employee about 2500.


----------

